# I May Be Nuts, But I Am Right!



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Local grocery is making bad changes. I made a video to express my displeasure.






Yes, I know what I sound like...but I am not homosexual. Yes, I am tapping a razor sharp knife on my fingers...but I am not used to taping myself in the kitchen.

Enjoy!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.wegmans.c...roductId=695111


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to agree, you are right!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Mis en place! Bottom shelf and you are right. Bunch of jive right there.
They swapped one evil for another... And a dime to a dollar says their motives to switch were not motivated by landfill fill.

Your 2 dislikers must be Vegetarians. Which is Indian for bad hunter. That or they work for Wegman's packaging dept.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

This bad hunter says "tough sh!t, eat a potato"









Kidding, that packaging sucks.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ummm just leave them in the package and microwave them... duh..

Ha... I agree not a good change on their part.

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> This bad hunter says "tough sh!t, eat a potato"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE ME MORE LIKES TO LIKE WITH!!!!

That was funnier than the German crack cracker!

And I was talking about you, Jake! Jokingly, but apparently it was quite obvious to you. New Yorkers get me. I can even do the accent!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

i moved here from massachusetts via kentucky, so you can really play around with your accents captain!

we are hikacking the **** out of the chicken thread, my apologies!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Right.. Ok. No more Nueva York Jersey jokes.

I love Kentucky! The have THE BEST jelly ever. It's great on toast or scones or a PBKYJ sammich.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

HIjack away!

My favorite joke to play on Kentuckians after a few shot of Makers Mark:

Me: Say...you're from Kentucky?

He: Yessir!

Me: I always wondered how to pronounce the capital of Kentucky. Is it pronounced "lewis-ville" or "looey-ville"?

He: Well sir you pronounce it "lewah-vull".

Me: Nope...its pronounced Frankfort.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha!!! That works on 'em even sober!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ha! You go Chef Whiteleather!


----------

